
Show HN: Don't Hold Your Pee Anymore (NY Edition) - visujosh
https://restroomfinder.co
======
helb
Damn, my nearest restroom seems to be about 6600 km away.

If you decide to go global, it's easy to get locations (and sometimes other
data, like wheelchair access or even opening hours) from OSM:

\- tag:
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:amenity=toilets](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:amenity=toilets)

\- example query with Overpass API: [http://overpass-turbo.eu/?template=key-
value&key=amenity&val...](http://overpass-turbo.eu/?template=key-
value&key=amenity&value=toilets)

But this approach (all data in a single huge array) could be pretty slow with
a lot of restrooms:
[https://restroomfinder.co/data.js](https://restroomfinder.co/data.js)

~~~
visujosh
Thank you for the feedback! I could definitely use OpenStreetMap to add more
restroom information.

And yes - the code right now is very messy. I'm learning coding as I work on
this project. I am planning to rebuild it with React and Express on the
backend. Performance definitely worries me considering scalability. I observed
that most of the maps out there have a 'redo search in this region' button. I
plan to do the same so that I don't have to load all the markers at once but
only those that are near the user's location.

Let me know if you have any other suggestions as this is all new to me!

